# Spring Grow Journal



## 2Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi people it is time to germinate seedlings and get clones ready for spring outdoor season! So tonight I germinated the following strains..Snow white, moby ****, skunk #1, white berry, white widow, ice, og18 x skunk as soon as they sprout I will post pictures! I will also have clones going of purple kush, blue widow, cheese, blue cheese, white lightning, star 47, super silver haze and one or two other I cant remember..should be an amazingly confusing grow and harvest...ah well life i short!!   thanks for stopping by.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Heres some green mojo  for the seedlings
i love the outdoor season ,*


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Watching this super grow with half wide eyes! Major green mojo to ya!


----------



## riley (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish I were worried about spring, It's 4% here


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 26, 2010)

welll before we know it will be a 100 degrees here..


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 1, 2010)

Ice was the first strain I grew!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 1, 2010)

Im about to drop in Super Lemon Haze, MK Ultra, Afghan Kush, and Lowryder #2 AK47


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

sweet heem isnt it exciting? I checked them yesterday they look great I think all have popped just waiting for them to get bigger so i can plant them I dont plant seedlings until I can see the top leaves.  I have had better luck that way. when I plant them with the seedpod on into the dirt with nothing poking out they dont always pop...


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> Ice was the first strain I grew!


 

I saw some once that looked literally like someone had dragged it through cotton..so white and beautiful.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 1, 2010)

It looked awesome but it didnt turn out as well as I hoped. Of course I was a young kid, used a flood light and had no idea what I was doing. Still have some of the nirvana seeds. When I finally buy a house may have to retry and see what I can do with them now=) I'm sure they'll turn out well for you.


----------



## groworganic (Mar 1, 2010)

i'm in for this one, this is exciting!  I've spent the past few days picking and preparing a new spot for my spring guerrilla grow.  I'm set to plant some cheese, afghan bullrider, chemdog, and OTM...once it starts to warm up of coarse. :aok:


----------



## cubby (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello 2Dog, 
   You're right the spring grow season is upon us. I've started my veggies seeds but not my "herb" seeds yet. I start my weed about 8 weeks prior to putting them in the ground, (4 weeks under 24/7 HPS, 2 weeks on my sun porch, 2 weeks in the green house)
   I'm gonna' try 3 NL X BB in 20 gallon containers and try a different training method on each. One I'll pinch severely, one I'll pinch moderately, and (one went wee wee wee all the way home,.....sorry I could'nt help it) the last one will be tied down as nessesary to grow no taller than 2 feet above the rim of the container. The hieght of 2 feet is irrelivant, it's just a distance I figgured would be good for hidding plants in the landscape.
   I'm also looking to do some Autos in pots and in the ground I just have'nt decided on a strain yet (gotta' get them ordered in the next few days).
   At any rate I'll be watching your progress. The wide array of strains your growing should be incredible both visually as well the variety of effects you'll have at harvest.
   Best of luck and MUCHO MOJO to you.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

those grows sound like a lot of fun grow and cubby! this is going to be an awesome summer.


----------

